# New company names



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

I was thinking..... 

Convict Painting
"Truth in advertising"

Or

Starving Artists
"HELP US!!"

Or

[Your name here]
"Make the check out to me!"​Whactha think? :jester:​


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

Oooo how about....

Run of the mill
"When the second best is good enough"​Heh​


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

ummm... 

The Birdies...
Cheap Cheap Cheap Cheap


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Hands on Painting​ 
"making it wet since 1989"​


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

*Crackhead A With A Brush Part Time Painting Company*
"Make your first payment in cash and we're gone"​


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Fly by Night Painting
"We're in we're out!"​


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

House Arrest Painting

We HAVE to stay till the job is done


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Car Pool Painting
We might be late
can you give me a ride home?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> House Arrest Painting
> 
> We HAVE to stay till the job is done


LMAO i vote for this one.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

How about this one:

*Pintores Inmigrantes Ilegales*


Escupimos en las memorias de sus antepasados!​


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

funny PWG...now that's deep, like 6 feet deep, lol


----------

